# Taking kittens from their mother



## mantus (Aug 5, 2003)

How long should i wait before taking a kitten fom it's mother.I know they need the feed off them for a little while.My wife and i have a 5yr old named muffin.We bought her from a pet store(she was 3yrs at the time).My wife now fell in love with these kittens that are living between some wooden fences,in the yard next to use.The guy who lives in the yard behind those fences wants to get a trap from the city and have the city take them.He is a nice guy,but i guess he just wants to make sure they......to tell you the truth,i don't really know why he wants them out  Maybe he isn't really a nice guy.I don't know him,but he did seem ok.I don't pay much attention to the cats,but my wife is down there with the neibors every friggin day talking about how cute they are and how she wants one.I would love to take one,but i don't want my muffin to feel that she has to share her house with a stranger.Muffin is a very gentle cat.When i 1st got her i pet her stomach and she very lightly bite me(not really a bite but a warning),so i held(not hard)her down on the bed and kept petting her stomach to show her that i wasn't going to hurt her.Well she never scratched of bite anyone after that.Whenever someone comes in my house she'll run over to them and rub up against their leg.She loves affection.I'm not really sure about this kitten.I'm not too worried about muffin hurting it,even though she has all her teeth and claws,and she is very healthy.She has big claws too  We are always trimming them,so she doesn't get them caught on the rug or blankets.I am more worried about muffin losing her privacy and giving up some of her territory.I've never seen her around another cat,so i really don't know how she would act.Maybe she would like the little thing.OK let's just see what everyone thinks. Thanks in advance


----------

